# Powder Ridge



## Madroch (Oct 9, 2013)

Just kidding... Let's talk sundown....


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks like Powder Ridge is hoping to open this year? Their website is up and much new info. http://powderridgepark.com/category/news/    They'll be requiring helmets for everyone. One interesting thing is the sale of "flex time" lift tickets. I doubt I'll ski here even though it's close to home but it's nice to see it getting back open after all these years. Great for the kids in the area too. I had many good times here while in High School and college in the late 70s and early 80s. Night skiing 10pm-3am Friday and Saturday nights was our favorite.


----------



## ZOG (Oct 18, 2013)

Sean Hayes is a class act.  He's just what that area needed to be viable.  He's been very successful opening and running the Brownstone Water Park in Portland, CT.   He has big plans, and the money to carry them out.  Hopefully the weather will cooperate and the area will be supported by CT skiers.


----------



## bheemsoth (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm interested to see how this plays out. Since I moved from West Hartford to Middletown, Sundown is too far to justify night skiing, so I'm hoping this place proves decent enough to be worth a 10 minute drive after a good storm. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Facebook page says they plan to open on the 20th of December.  It's hard for me to justify an hour drive to ski there, except to cross it off my list.  Regardless, I'm always happy when a "lost area" comes back to life.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll hit it once just to see what's what....that's about it

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually think it will be cool for the park crowd.  From what the rep said at the Hartford Ski and Sun Expo, they plan to have a lot of specialized terrain.  i.e. parks and bumps, not just groomed trails.  

However, I'm more excited for the mountain biking possibilites.  If they turn it into a true bike park it'll be huge.  The next closest places are Highland in NH and Mountain Creek in NJ, both of which are around 3 hours away.  And if you've ever ridden/skied at bike park trail, you know how fun those can be with snow on them.  I rode a few of Catamounts bike trails a couple years ago.  Ladder drops are a blast in the snow!


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 10, 2013)

Their trail map has bumps painted on trail 15 (which, by the way, they appear unable to name).  Can I sue for misrepresentation if the trail is groomed?

http://powderridgepark.com/about-us/trail-map/


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 10, 2013)

They never said what size the bumps would be.  All trails have some bumps..


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, and with their Sundown level prices, I'm not sure it's worth the risk.  They do have a two hour ticket, though.  Maybe a detour on my way to Torrington some day....


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2013)

So EVERY ski area in CT is open and PR is STILL just offering a "Jib Area".......damn I feel so sorry for anyone who bought a pass there!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 14, 2013)

It's by the LI Sound.  It's always 5-10 degrees warmer there.  It's there first season, give them a break.  I wouldn't judge until you try the terrain.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 14, 2013)

planb420 said:


> So EVERY ski area in CT is open and PR is STILL just offering a "Jib Area".......damn I feel so sorry for anyone who bought a pass there!



The state of CT is holding them up on lift inspection. While the lifts have all been inspected the state has yet to sign off on it and won't until the 20th or there abouts. It does make the area look bad but it's not their fault.

http://www.middletownpress.com/gene...ections-still-to-be-completed-at-powder-ridge


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 14, 2013)

ss20 said:


> It's by the LI Sound.  It's always 5-10 degrees warmer there.  It's there first season, give them a break.  I wouldn't judge until you try the terrain.



These guys need to work out a bus deal from the city.  Might provide a good alternative to the Poconos for some. Assuming they want bus loads of New Yorkers filling up the place.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2013)

Domeskier said:


> These guys need to work out a bus deal from the city.  Might provide a good alternative to the Poconos for some. Assuming they want bus loads of New Yorkers filling up the place.



Lots of NYC buses go to Catskills and south Vermont.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Lots of NYC buses go to Catskills and south Vermont.



Yeah, but I like the idea of having some closer options (not sure how much closer Powder Ridge would be than the Cats, though).  The train to Thunder Ridge sounds pretty cool, but it looks like what they have to offer is on par with Campgaw.

EDIT: Ok- googled it.  Powder Ridge is maybe 25 miles closer to NYC than Hunter.  I'm not sure that's enough to attract the "I hate the bus" crowd.  Maybe they can do a shuttle from the New Haven line on Metro North.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2013)

Domeskier said:


> These guys need to work out a bus deal from the city.  Might provide a good alternative to the Poconos for some. Assuming they want bus loads of New Yorkers filling up the place.



Oh! Do they! When I instructed back in the eighties (that's the 19 eighties) they would bus them in by the ... bus load. One there was a quite obese sistah from Joisey fell during the lesson. She could NOT get up. She then says to the instructor (not me) "Hep me up white boy!" the instructor stood for a moment trying to figure out a nice way to her how get herself up, couldn't and skied away.


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought 2 passes and I'm beginning to regret it... Here's a pic that someone took there yesterday... 


planb420 said:


> So EVERY ski area in CT is open and PR is STILL just offering a "Jib Area".......damn I feel so sorry for anyone who bought a pass there!


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> I bought 2 passes and I'm beginning to regret it... Here's a pic that someone took there yesterday... View attachment 9981



"Jib Area" LOOKS TIGHT THOUGH.....(HEAVY INTERNET SARCASM) Sorry to see you may have wasted your season pass funds this year. However Sundown has plenty of trails, snow, and terrain parks  Come join us!


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2013)

Also overheard from some "folks in the know" that PR is missing some very crucial parts of the snowmaking infrastructure. Heard this sometime last week though so not sure if they got the stuff in they need ...(But I doubt it)


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 28, 2013)

Great, $550 down the drain!





planb420 said:


> Also overheard from some "folks in the know" that PR is missing some very crucial parts of the snowmaking infrastructure. Heard this sometime last week though so not sure if they got the stuff in they need ...(But I doubt it)


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2013)

carbonXshell said:


> Great, $550 down the drain!



I have seen on facebook they had been giving refunds....?


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw the same, for people that bought passes before the helmet requirement was put in place.





planb420 said:


> I have seen on facebook they had been giving refunds....?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2013)

Stinky.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Also overheard from some "folks in the know" that PR is missing some very crucial parts of the snowmaking infrastructure. Heard this sometime last week though so not sure if they got the stuff in they need ...(But I doubt it)



Their still not open today.(except learning/jib area) Mount southington with same exact climate has been open for almost a month and they have a 2 foot plus base.

There's basically no snow cover on any trails that go to the top. They actually opened that ONE trail to the top in the picture with dirt patches all over it yesterday. That's not even close to being skiable. Oh and they never mentioned to anyone what their snow depth was. Just that the trail is "open". We've got a big cold snap coming so I can't imagine them not getting the gear they need by then. Oh and I can't imagine the problems their going to have with those old lifts breaking down. They only have one lift inspected. The proper way to open that place would have been to just completely replace at least one lift with a brand new one. Concentrate on buying snow making equipment instead of trying to build a restaurant. This guy that's managing it is trying to turn it into a "resort" rather than understanding that it's an over sized golf course hill with a few lifts for people in the area to get some exercise and have a few fun pow days on the few days it snows there with it's 40 inch average.    Just stick to the basics....blow snow and make sure the lifts work instead of all the hype. And get rid of the ridiculous helmet rule outside of any terrain park. He actually has plans for a half pipe. In an area where the average high temp is in the upper 30s in january with constant thaws. Good luck with that. I wish someone else had bought this place.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey planb420, you goto sundown a lot obviously. Do they usually lie about their conditions? I've been there a few times and they had the conditions listed as packed powder and it was hardpack. It drives me nuts the way the ski area's around here don't seem to understand what packed powder is....NO SCRAPING SOUNDS. That's ice/hardpack. Mohawk has rock hard could barely get an edge in hard pack and they had their conditions listed as packed powder. Absolutely absurd. It just makes me not want to take the drive. You get fooled a few times and you end up just going to a closer place because you can't trust the report.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> Hey planb420, you goto sundown a lot obviously. Do they usually lie about their conditions? I've been there a few times and they had the conditions listed as packed powder and it was hardpack. It drives me nuts the way the ski area's around here don't seem to understand what packed powder is....NO SCRAPING SOUNDS. That's ice/hardpack. Mohawk has rock hard could barely get an edge in hard pack and they had their conditions listed as packed powder. Absolutely absurd. It just makes me not want to take the drive. You get fooled a few times and you end up just going to a closer place because you can't trust the report.



Don't trust any ski or snowboarding hills reports. That is another awesome thing about alpine zone is our honest trip reports.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Don't trust any ski or snowboarding hills reports. That is another awesome thing about alpine zone is our honest trip reports.



Yeah but that doesn't do me any good when I'm deciding whether to go in the morning! That's after the fact. It's still fun reading people's reports though 

I don't really understand what these resorts think their gaining by lying. It's like giving a surf report of overhead waves and it's knee high. No one will listen to your report anymore. I now take sundown and mohawk's reports with a grain of salt. That means I won't be visiting unless it's snowed naturally and I can be sure it's good. So they just lost business doing that. It's a stupid business practice. And what about season pass holder's that live a distance away? Their completely screwing them by giving a b.s. report. They'll waste there gas when they could have gone on a different day.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> Hey planb420, you goto sundown a lot obviously. Do they usually lie about their conditions? I've been there a few times and they had the conditions listed as packed powder and it was hardpack. It drives me nuts the way the ski area's around here don't seem to understand what packed powder is....NO SCRAPING SOUNDS. That's ice/hardpack. Mohawk has rock hard could barely get an edge in hard pack and they had their conditions listed as packed powder. Absolutely absurd. It just makes me not want to take the drive. You get fooled a few times and you end up just going to a closer place because you can't trust the report.



NO, they dont "Lie" about their conditions at all. But as any seasoned rider knows those reports are made in the morning hours and the surface conditions do change pending weather and traffic on the snow. Scotty is spot on as far as AZ reports go....if your ever in the need for an update on Sundown hit me up and I'll be more than happy to give you an honest rundown of the conditions I experienced. As for your particular experience at sundown what time did you go...just curious (might be able to provide you insight on the best hours to swing through to get the best conditions.), most reports are done by the ski patrol right as they open and I know the packed powder can get skied off to the base with all the novice skiers/boarders they draw being a family style mountain. AM conditions are the bees knees though...IMO!

Also to get back on thread topic...I hear the "excuse" that the state of CT held up the lifts at PR was total BS!! It was because they were not ready.....don't be fooled my friends. (take that info for what you will, but seems like a shady start to me...)


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

planb420 said:


> NO, they dont "Lie" about their conditions at all. But as any seasoned rider knows those reports are made in the morning hours and the surface conditions do change pending weather and traffic on the snow. Scotty is spot on as far as AZ reports go....if your ever in the need for an update on Sundown hit me up and I'll be more than happy to give you an honest rundown of the conditions I experienced. As for your particular experience at sundown what time did you go...just curious (might be able to provide you insight on the best hours to swing through to get the best conditions.), most reports are done by the ski patrol right as they open and I know the packed powder can get skied off to the base with all the novice skiers/boarders they draw being a family style mountain. AM conditions are the bees knees though...IMO!
> 
> Also to get back on thread topic...I hear the "excuse" that the state of CT held up the lifts at PR was total BS!! It was because they were not ready.....don't be fooled my friends. (take that info for what you will, but seems like a shady start to me...)



I went first thing in the morning. I'll give you my sundown experiences.

 One time I went to sundown they had a natural snowfall the night before.(about 5 inches). I was really pumped for good conditions, BUT they blew those stinking snowguns all night rather than just turning them off when natural snow came so it was crap hardpack(compared to true pack powder) with scraping sounds. The fake snow had obviously turned to ice/hardpack. It was below freezing during an entire period. I went over to sunnyside and it was BEAUTIFUL packed powder. Zero scraping sounds. Western type packed powder. But only on sunnyside because it was all natural snow and they hadn't blown snow on that part of the mountain. I know we are reliant on fake snow, but I really wish "team awesome" would turn off those guns when the real stuff comes in. Anyway, they listed packed powder conditions, which was only true for the bunny hill. Conditions were average new england hard pack on the main mountain. I would have went elsewhere if they just said only sunnyside was pp, main mountain was machine groomed hardpack.

Another trip I went after about a foot fell overnight. I was looking forward to some ungroomed pow skiing. Well that didn't work out either.  I've NEVER seen a place get tracked out so quick. I got there 15 minutes after they started the lifts and there were ZERO fresh tracks on gunny/noreaster.....anywhere. Is that normal? Did an entire ski team poach it or something. lol No complains on snow reporting that time obviously. Great packed powder on the other trails that were groomed! I din't bother with the crud. Would have liked to have a powder day, but oh well.

Third time I went, they again listed pp, but it was scraping sounds all over the place. In the morning on a non holiday weekend. Not pp.  It seems it's hard in the northeast to get good pp conditions without real snow. I haven't been skiing that long though. BUT I have had it before. I was at wachusett earlier this year in late november and it was good pp with no natural snow(nothing as good as real snow, but it was close) There were no scraping sounds at all. Real fun! I hate that scraping crap. It's not snow. It's like skating down a rink with big ski's on. lol

Finally, I went to mohawk in the morning. First chair. Conditions were horrific. I mean like rock hard. The type that your ski pole has trouble penetrating the ice LOL Skating rink. Outright lying by the person giving a snow report an HOUR earlier that it was packed powder. I pulled the manager out to the hill to look at the conditions. She said "well yesterday people were saying it was packed powder"....Who cares about yesterday.(she was just trying to come up with excuse for lying) Thought they updated their snow report daily otherwise what's the point....Give me a break.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Also to get back on thread topic...I hear the "excuse" that the state of CT held up the lifts at PR was total BS!! It was because they were not ready.....don't be fooled my friends. (take that info for what you will, but seems like a shady start to me...)



Yeah definitely shady for sure. I don't know how you charge a full season pass when you're not even open by jan 1. Also, the state gave them 500k in grant money. I'd hardly think they held up an entire ski are for a lift inspection delay. Clearly the lifts were not ready FOR inspection. It really sucks because it would be nice to have another area around here.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, it's pouring rain outside right now. Been raining for hours. Ski sundown snow report:

Date	12/29/2013 2:15 PM	 
Status	All lifts and all trails open. 

 Base Temp	 31F	 
 Base Snow Depth	 30-50	 
 New snow 24hrs	

 Snowfall from last storm	 5"	 
 Surface conditions	 Packed Powder

Is the time their listing the report not accurate? Their saying they just gave that report.

Oh and I'm not trying to hate on your mountain bro. I just like to be able to go there and have a good idea of condtions. Thanks for the offer of letting me know


----------



## planb420 (Dec 29, 2013)

Honestly dont know, I do believe someone new is running the site although not sure of that...maybe something is getting lost in translation. (Dont work there so dont know...but will source around)


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Seriously you guys are arguing about Connecticut ski reports.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Seriously you guys are arguing about Connecticut ski reports.



If you want to ski regularly, like a few times a week then you'll ski CT if you are local to the area. How often can you drive 5 hours round trip, spend like 90 bucks on a lift ticket and 50 bucks on gas? And money for lodging since you'll be too tired to do it all in one day. Twice a year maybe? Unless you're a millionaire with a condo. Give me a break. And liftopia is worthless since you have to buy ahead. I'd never drive all the way to vt unless it was a powder day and I was sure conditions were good. So I stay local 95% of the time.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> If you want to ski regularly, like a few times a week then you'll ski CT if you are local to the area. How often can you drive 5 hours round trip, spend like 90 bucks on a lift ticket and 50 bucks on gas? And money for lodging since you'll be too tired to do it all in one day. Twice a year maybe? Unless you're a millionaire with a condo. Give me a break. And liftopia is worthless since you have to buy ahead. I'd never drive all the way to vt unless it was a powder day and I was sure conditions were good. So I stay local 95% of the time.



To bad for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> To bad for you.


sucks living here in CT

snowlover, where you live at? i'm in Monroe.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> sucks living here in CT


Sure sounds like it.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Sure sounds like it.


it is easy math... water in my basement due to rain vs. 10 inches of freshies in northern new england.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> it is easy math... water in my basement due to rain vs. 10 inches of freshies in northern new england.



So you think it'll be packed powder tomorrow at Sundown?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> So you think it'll be packed powder tomorrow at Sundown?


VERY packed powder


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> sucks living here in CT
> 
> snowlover, where you live at? i'm in Monroe.


I live near powder ridge. I was actually one of the people that got suckered into buying a season pass. I bought it because it was 275 bucks compared to around 500 for a southington pass. That won't happen again. I'm getting a southington pass next time. I just wish it was cheaper. It's so expensive for such a small area with a borderline climate.
Things I dislike about the ridge:
#1 Powder ridge will groom everything flat from a overnight natural snowstorm and since I love skiing powder that sucks big time.  We get a few dumps a year at least and if you're local you can hit it. Southington/sundown both leave some trails untouched. Does anyone know if mohawk leaves trails untouched? I really like that mountain and it's affordable during the week.

For people in the area who are wondering since I've never seen this listed anywhere----
Butternut grooms totally flat, which really sucks since that would be a good place with the high speed quads and early closing for powder dumps. Catamount/bosquet/berkshire east leave trails untouched. Jiminy peak leaves like 2 trails untouched, but it's a complete waste to only have that few trails with freshies at a resort that size. It will tracked out in 30 seconds. So basically consider jiminy completely groomed flat and it's as expensive at vt anyway with half the size of any vt mountain. Wachusett seems too crowded to ever score powder. But maybe someone scored there. I don't know. That basically sums up southern new england south of vt.

#2 Powder ridge has too much emphasis on freestyle terrain/airbags ect. It's not really a place that serves my needs. It's for complete beginners that have no idea how to ski/snowboard and for intermediate freestyle stuff/rails ect. That seems to be who it's marketing towards. It's not a recreational skier's hill. Southington just has one trail with freestyle that is roped off. Not hating on terrain park bro's. Just saying what I prefer.

#3 Helmet requirement. It's a golf course hill. Not a super g course. lol If you want to wear helmet....totally cool, but you should have choice.

#4 This is the obvious. There's NO SNOW. It's completely mismanaged so far. They seem to have set up a pattern of false promises. They are still closed again tomorrow since they probably have zero snowpack.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> I live near powder ridge. I was actually one of the people that got suckered into buying a season pass. I bought it because it was 275 bucks compared to around 500 for a southington pass. That won't happen again. I'm getting a southington pass next time. I just wish it was cheaper. It's so expensive for such a small area with a borderline climate.


My midweek season pass for K was $454 with tax (early purchase price).


----------



## ss20 (Dec 29, 2013)

^^
Why judge before you've even tried the place with new management?  You don't know they will groom everything (they have 2 natural trails, so at least 2 trails will be left untouched).  Sucks with your season pass, but if you "knew" they would groom everything, "knew" they would emphasize on the terrain parks, and knew about the helmet rule, why did you get the pass?!?!?

I put the "knew"'s in quotes because you really don't know, because they haven't opened yet and you haven't skied their yet.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> My midweek season pass for K was $454 with tax (early purchase price).


lol....damn...Ct ski area's are so overpriced. That's what you get when you have all those teenie boppers from avon flooding sundown with their parents money. Southington has 325 vertical. I looked at a topography map. Forget what the resort publishes. 325 vertical with 40 inch average snowfall with a few trails should not cost 500 bucks for a season pass. It's outrageous. But what are we going to do? We live here.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> lol....damn...Ct ski area's are so overpriced. That's what you get when you have all those teenie boppers from avon flooding sundown with their parents money. Southington has 325 vertical. I looked at a topography map. Forget what the resort publishes. 325 vertical with 40 inch average snowfall with a few trails should not cost 500 bucks for a season pass. It's outrageous. But what are we going to do? We live here.


And I live in Brooklyn.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

ss20 said:


> ^^
> Why judge before you've even tried the place with new management?  You don't know they will groom everything (they have 2 natural trails, so at least 2 trails will be left untouched).  Sucks with your season pass, but if you "knew" they would groom everything, "knew" they would emphasize on the terrain parks, and knew about the helmet rule, why did you get the pass?!?!?
> 
> I put the "knew"'s in quotes because you really don't know, because they haven't opened yet and you haven't skied their yet.


I talked to the management. They told me unequivocally that everything will be groomed flat. And I didn't talk to a receptionist. I talked to the boss. Will that policy change? Maybe? I'm not even sure the owner is a skier? Completely ridiculous. Especially with all the wide ski's being sold nowadays. You don't even need a steep slope to have fun in the freshies.

I didn't know about the helmet rule when I bought the pass. I only feel suckered because I could have bought a southington pass instead! I got my money back from powder ridge. I obviously bought the pass because it was only 275 bucks, but I bought that expecting the place to open at around the same time as southington. I feel more dissapointed that powder ridge will probably not be the place for me


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> And I live in Brooklyn.


That's completely insane to buy a season pass at killington while living in BK, unless you're very wealthy and have a condo/afford a hotel up there for extended periods. Most people can't. Consider yourself blessed if you can and stop hating on us from ct.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> That's completely insane to buy a season pass at killington while living in BK, unless you're very wealthy and have a condo/afford a hotel up there for extended periods. Most people can't. Consider yourself blessed if you can and stop hating on us from ct.


Been buying the same pass for over 10 years. I ski around other places to. If you can't afford $24 per night lodging with breakfast it's time to look for another job. Not hating on CT., just laughing at you complaining about CT. snow reports.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Been buying the same pass for over 10 years. I ski around other places to. If you can't afford $24 per night lodging with breakfast it's time to look for another job. Not hating on CT., just laughing at you complaining about CT. snow reports.


Ummm....you're so pompous. Where's the ignore feature on here? Some people have trouble even putting food on the table you arrogant ass.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hopefully all of these concerns are being brought up with the management in a productive way so that things can change for the better.  It would be a shame for the area to go dark again, but that's what will happen if they don't take heed to what paying customers are saying.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2013)

snowlover said:


> ummm....you're so pompous. Where's the ignore feature on here? Some people have trouble even putting food on the table you arrogant ass.



lol!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 29, 2013)

^^

That escalated quickly.  45 minutes and 7 posts.  That *MAY* be a new record for Steamy in the shortest time it took him to piss someone off.

Not surprising though.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 29, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Hopefully all of these concerns are being brought up with the management in a productive way so that things can change for the better.  It would be a shame for the area to go dark again, but that's what will happen if they don't take heed to what paying customers are saying.


+1 I really hope they don't go under again. That would suck big time.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> lol!



+1


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2013)

ss20 said:


> ^^
> 
> That escalated quickly.  45 minutes and 7 posts.  That *MAY* be a new record for Steamy in the shortest time it took him to piss someone off.
> 
> Not surprising though.



I'm a nice guy. I just laugh at people complaining about how far they have to drive or about conditions or ski schools for that matter. If you pay attention to what I try to tell some people you might learn something about being able to ski affordably.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 30, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> If you pay attention to what I try to tell some people you might learn something about being able to ski affordably.




Ahhhh, like the time you said people who sleep in their cars instead of $80 hotels were cheap assholes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Ahhhh, like the time you said people who sleep in their cars instead of $80 hotels were cheap assholes.



Spending a night in your car in sub freezing temperatures is the very definition of an asshole. Especially when you plan it that way.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 30, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> lol....damn...Ct ski area's are so overpriced. That's what you get when you have all those teenie boppers from avon flooding sundown with their parents money. Southington has 325 vertical. I looked at a topography map. Forget what the resort publishes. 325 vertical with 40 inch average snowfall with a few trails should not cost 500 bucks for a season pass. It's outrageous. But what are we going to do? We live here.



Wonder if PR has the same problems they had  when previously open....You should give SD a shot..They tend not to groom after significant snow...Best hill in CT by far!!

Steveo


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 30, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> #3 Helmet requirement. It's a golf course hill. Not a super g course. lol If you want to wear helmet....totally cool, but you should have choice.



Wow, they make you wear a helmet? That's ridiculous. 

Most people need to travel for powder, you're a lot better off than the guys from NJ. Most of those smaller mole hills in MA will groom after a dump. As for Liftopia, I'm pretty sure you can buy a ticket up until the midnight before. 

I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for, there is probably a reason your pass was only $275. I'm guessing you're not a student. You could have spent over $800 on a pass to Jiminy. Pretty steep, but at least you'd be skiing right now instead of writing about not skiing.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sundown Conditions 12-30: Machine Groomed Frozen Granular ....velvet smooth top layer has amazing edge hold, though the snow is a bit on the wet side so its a bit slow.....my take 

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Now that's how you hold snow!!!!

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 30, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Sundown Conditions 12-30: Machine Groomed Frozen Granular ....velvet smooth top layer has amazing edge hold, though the snow is a bit on the wet side so its a bit slow.....my take
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


Yeah. That's exactly what sundown reported. They were honest for sure today. Maybe it was just a fluke that day I went.

 Date	12/30/2013 9:33 AM	 
 Status	All lifts and all trails open. 

 Base Temp	 33F	 
 Base Snow Depth	 24-45	 
 New snow 24hrs	

 Snowfall from last storm	 5"	 
 Surface conditions	Machine Groomed

Oh and of course Mohawk is lying about having packed powder right now.  Southington is being honest with having machine groomed also. Well obviously I won't be spending a lot of money at mohawk in future since I can't trust their report.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2013)

You can always trust the plan b snow report!  he also specializes in park updates and bump spotting!

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 30, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Wow, they make you wear a helmet? That's ridiculous.
> 
> Most people need to travel for powder, you're a lot better off than the guys from NJ. Most of those smaller mole hills in MA will groom after a dump. As for Liftopia, I'm pretty sure you can buy a ticket up until the midnight before.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for, there is probably a reason your pass was only $275. I'm guessing you're not a student. You could have spent over $800 on a pass to Jiminy. Pretty steep, but at least you'd be skiing right now instead of writing about not skiing.


That's wrong that most of smaller mole hills in western MA will groom after dump. I made a list in my earlier post of a few that don't.
I am sking right now at every other ski hill in ct. THey've been open for about a month. I've had some pow days too.(light pow obviously)

Jiminy peak sucks. They groom nearly everything flat. It's an absolute rip off what what it offers. It's a half size stratton with half the snowfall charging nearly as much. Might as well head 1/2 hour north of jiminy peak to mount snow for 10 times the mountain, double the natural snowfall, and actual ungroomed powder.  It's a complete rip off at 67 bucks for a lift ticket during a weekday. 75 bucks on holidays! That's vt pricing. Weekdays.... Catamount charges 30, butternut  25. Bosquet is only 40 on weekends. 10 bucks on thursday night. Jiminy peak was developed as place for people from tri-state area to sell them condo's and b.s. resort crap/valet parking to people who don't realize their getting half the mountain of what's just a 1/2 hour away. I'd never go to jiminy if I was head to the berkshires It would be bosquet(25 bucks for lift ticket weekdays), berkshire east, or catamount on powder day. On non powder day butternut would be an option.

If jiminy lowered their price to a more reasonable level and left a few more trails ungroomed they'd be good. Unfortunately it's been made into a "resort" instead of a local ski hill so they'll never lower their prices.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 30, 2013)

planb420 said:


> You can always trust the plan b snow report!  he also specializes in park updates and bump spotting!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app



lol...thanks


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2013)

So back to how much PR is blowing it.......

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2013)

hopefully PR gets dumped on later this week


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 30, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> That's wrong that most of smaller mole hills in western MA will groom after dump. I made a list in my earlier post of a few that don't.
> I am sking right now at every other ski hill in ct. THey've been open for about a month. I've had some pow days too.(light pow obviously)
> 
> Jiminy peak sucks. They groom nearly everything flat. It's an absolute rip off what what it offers. It's a half size stratton with half the snowfall charging nearly as much. Might as well head 1/2 north of jiminy peak to mount snow for 10 times the mountain, double the natural snowfall, and actual ungroomed powder.  It's a complete rip off at 67 bucks for a lift ticket during a weekday. 75 bucks on holidays! That's vt pricing. Weekdays.... Catamount charges 30, butternut  25. Bosquet is only 40 on weekends. 10 bucks on thursday night. Jiminy peak was developed as place for people from tri-state area to sell them condo's and b.s. resort crap/valet parking to people who don't realize their getting half the mountain of what's just a 1/2 hour away. I'd never go to jiminy if I was head to the berkshires It would be bosquet(25 bucks for lift ticket weekdays), berkshire east, or catamount on powder day. On non powder day butternut would be an option.



Yes they are over priced, groom everything flat and in my opinion have weak terrain. But they know how to blow snow and have been open with a very solid base since November. 

It sounds like you can't get over spending more than $25 on a lift ticket. It's an expensive sport, $275 for an adult season pass is dirt cheap. You expect Mount Snow and Stratton snow making capabilities at a hill that only charges $275 for a season pass?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2013)

Could be a sweet end of week for PR-

Middlefield, CT forecast - 
*Wednesday Night*

A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

*Thursday*

Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 22. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

*Thursday Night*

Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 15. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

*Friday*

A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 17. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

*Friday Night*

Partly cloudy, with a low around 1.

*Saturday*

Mostly sunny, with a high near 24.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 30, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Yes they are over priced, groom everything flat and in my opinion have weak terrain. But they know how to blow snow and have been open with a very solid base since November.
> 
> It sounds like you can't get over spending more than $25 on a lift ticket. It's an expensive sport, $275 for an adult season pass is dirt cheap. You expect Mount Snow and Stratton snow making capabilities at a hill that only charges $275 for a season pass?


I don't expect mount snow snow making capabilities. They don't need that capability. It's a tiny area with tiny vertical. I expect mount southington snow making capablities. If they had that, they would have been open weeks ago.
Bene...If you were from this area and knew local places around here you'd understand. Don't promise something you can't deliver. Powder ridge expects to compete with mount southington. They didn't deliver. I bought that pass early. Current price pass is 550, which is more than mount southington. Southington has been open with a couple feet base for weeks now. They've been 100% open for a quite a while Powder ridge can't even get a single trail open.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> Jiminy peak sucks. They groom nearly everything flat. It's an absolute rip off what what it offers. It's a half size stratton with half the snowfall charging nearly as much. *Might as well head 1/2 hour north of jiminy peak to mount snow *for 10 times the mountain, double the natural snowfall, and actual ungroomed powder.


Tuna speed.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Tuna speed.



it is true. not that you can get from JP to MS in 30 minutes but from CT the trip to JP is not a very direct one.  lots of non-highway driving.  2:15 door to door for me to JP, 2:45 door to door to MS.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Tuna speed.


4
MMMMMmmm Tuna...Chicken of the sea


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2013)

$500 for a season's pass to Southington!? Ha ha! So not worth it! I grew up skiing these places and I don't miss them not one bit. I sincerely feel sorry for you all.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 30, 2013)

Abubob said:


> $500 for a season's pass to Southington!? Ha ha! So not worth it! I grew up skiing these places and I don't miss them not one bit. I sincerely feel sorry for you all.


It's actually 600 if you buy after nov 1.Yeah prices are insane. It's a golf course hill with a few lifts. Fun place for sure, but totally overpriced for what they offer. It's a real short season too with constant thaws. Sundown is around 56 bucks for a lift ticket even on weekdays. All those rich kid's in avon with mommies money to spend unfortunately drive up what the resort charges. Thank god sundown's got the 2 hour ticket on weekdays for 32 bucks or I'd never go.

Oh and I'm sure the people living in salt lake city feel sorry for you living in nh


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> Oh and I'm sure the people living in salt lake city feel sorry for you living in nh



And I appreciate that!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> it is true. not that you can get from JP to MS in 30 minutes but from CT the trip to JP is not a very direct one.  lots of non-highway driving.  2:15 door to door for me to JP, 2:45 door to door to MS.


+1 I wish it was easier to get to Mountain Snow from NY. If it was about 30 minutes from I 87 Troy that would. Be awesome . Instead of an hour 20 minutes of three mountain pass roads I probably have a season pass to Mount Snow. Sorry for hijacking


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

Powder ridge has ONE trail open from the top today and their charging full price for lift tickets today. 50 bucks for 4 hours ticket. What a joke.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> Powder ridge has ONE trail open from the top today and their charging full price for lift tickets today. 50 bucks for 4 hours ticket. What a joke.



are you going to ski it today?


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> are you going to ski it today?


No, I'm saving my money for later in the week at other ski area's that have a base and won't have to blow the fake stuff during/after this foot snowstorm coming. 

I can just imagine the conditions at powder ridge as well. They were bare yesterday morning on trail to the top. If anyone goes, take a picture. I'm curious.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

Why would anyone pay for one trail(at full price!) when you can get 100% open terrain at the other mountain in ct?


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> If anyone goes, take a picture. I'm curious.



Thats a funny joke you just told...as if we would waste our time there right now....


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Thats a funny joke you just told...as if we would waste our time there right now....


yeah it's kind of sad


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's the ridge today at 10am while it's 15 degrees. You can still see bare spots on left side of trail. Can someone explain to me why their not blowing snow? wtf? Full price for that? Boy are they lucky with got a storm coming.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

There's not even any mounds of snow. How weak is their snowmaking system? That's unreal. Oh and they give no report on their website listing depth or anything.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> No, I'm saving my money for later in the week



i thought you had a pass?


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i thought you had a pass?


Got a refund.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 1, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> View attachment 10012
> Here's the ridge today at 10am while it's 15 degrees. You can still see bare spots on left side of trail. Can someone explain to me why their not blowing snow? wtf? Full price for that? Boy are they lucky with got a storm coming.



Don't forget they're basically building up from nothin'. (queue Monty Python)


----------



## ss20 (Jan 1, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> View attachment 10012



Look at all those happy skiers!  

NOT


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 1, 2014)

Apparently the lift to top broke down today and they only had the bunny hill lift running and never bothered to tell anyone on the website.
Here was a lovely review of today posted by a guy on FB on powder ridge's page.

"I was very disappointed riding tonight, on many occasions I have given the benefit of the doubt with them and the conditions they have been dealing with. Now for my thoughts. Please oh please don't say 1/3 of the mountain is parks when the only one (which i will touch base on in a moment) is your hike jib park. This atrocity would be miles ahead of where it is now if it didn't have ride on lips. This makes it very known that whoever is in charge of upkeep on these boxes have no clue what they are doing. If the rest of your "parks" are going to be like this i can personally guarantee that no-one will go there to ride your parks after one day. I can say without a doubt that the mountain was run significantly better before when I worked there and look what happened to them. The only positive to tonight was that I got a full refund. Only wish they could have posted on their site that lift 2 was down and the only lift spinning was the bunny hill. 

Please pick it up and learn how to run a mountain. I still have a shred of hope for you and really wish you can get this going because I truly miss The Ridge. "

I know nothing about parks so I have no idea what he's talking about. But the fact that a lift broke down and only the bunny hill was running and they didn't tell anyone sounds bad.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Apparently the lift to top broke down today and they only had the bunny hill lift running and never bothered to tell anyone on the website.
> Here was a lovely review of today posted by a guy on FB on powder ridge's page.
> 
> "I was very disappointed riding tonight, on many occasions I have given the benefit of the doubt with them and the conditions they have been dealing with. Now for my thoughts. Please oh please don't say 1/3 of the mountain is parks when the only one (which i will touch base on in a moment) is your hike jib park. This atrocity would be miles ahead of where it is now if it didn't have ride on lips. This makes it very known that whoever is in charge of upkeep on these boxes have no clue what they are doing. If the rest of your "parks" are going to be like this i can personally guarantee that no-one will go there to ride your parks after one day. I can say without a doubt that the mountain was run significantly better before when I worked there and look what happened to them. The only positive to tonight was that I got a full refund. Only wish they could have posted on their site that lift 2 was down and the only lift spinning was the bunny hill.
> ...



LOL DRRRRRRR   My kind of mountain sends its park guys to Cutters Camp.......


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 2, 2014)

Some pictures from Wednesday... Conditions are fair at best... There isn't much if any snowmaking equipment on other trails from the top so it's doubtful they'll open more terrain.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! You call that "fair"? I don't think another ski area in the area would open a trail in the type of condition I see in those pics. There's patches of DIRT all over the trail in the pics. It's hard enough to run a successful ski area in the area, but when you're running it like that....forget it. It has to improve drastically next year to have any chance at all of remaining open.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd also have to say that is QUITE THE STRETCH saying those are "FAIR" conditions. As far as the snow making goes, I can damn near guarantee they wont be snow making on anything else due to the "missing" parts in their snow making system. This is SHIT and not a good look for the entire state of CT as far as what it can provide for skier/boarders.....gotta say I kinda hope this guy loses his shirt on this one as it seemed like a half heated and half assed attempt  to get this place up and running...with the motivating factor being the almighty dollar, contrary to what everyone else thinks. (Oh he is just trying  to revive an old place for the CT residents...BS he is just looking for a Winter source of income while his hole in the ground is frozen over....SHAME ON PR. What they should have done is bought the place and set an projected opening date for the 2016 season and then if/when they finished early you look like a life saver and come up big rather than just trying to cram it all in one year and putting out a SHIT/UNFINISHED product and smearing your own name....thus hurting potential customer base once you actually do get your shit together. Word of mouth goes a long way in this industry, we all love to chat on the lift ride up with folks we dont know and what I can say is I STILL have not rode up on a lift with someone who had a single positive thing to say about this place. If I owned it I would be EXTREMELY conscious of what was being said about my mountain around the industry....basically long story short: POWDER RIDGE IS A JOKE THIS YEAR.....better off spending your money at Otis Ridge


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

planb420 said:


> I'd also have to say that is QUITE THE STRETCH saying those are "FAIR" conditions. As far as the snow making goes, I can damn near guarantee they wont be snow making on anything else due to the "missing" parts in their snow making system. This is SHIT and not a good look for the entire state of CT as far as what it can provide for skier/boarders.....gotta say I kinda hope this guy loses his shirt on this one as it seemed like a half heated and half assed attempt  to get this place up and running...with the motivating factor being the almighty dollar, contrary to what everyone else thinks. (Oh he is just trying  to revive an old place for the CT residents...BS he is just looking for a Winter source of income while his hole in the ground is frozen over....SHAME ON PR. What they should have done is bought the place and set an projected opening date for the 2016 season and then if/when they finished early you look like a life saver and come up big rather than just trying to cram it all in one year and putting out a SHIT/UNFINISHED product and smearing your own name....thus hurting potential customer base once you actually do get your shit together. Word of mouth goes a long way in this industry, we all love to chat on the lift ride up with folks we dont know and what I can say is I STILL have not rode up on a lift with someone who had a single positive thing to say about this place. If I owned it I would be EXTREMELY conscious of what was being said about my mountain around the industry....basically long story short: POWDER RIDGE IS A JOKE THIS YEAR.....better off spending your money at Otis Ridge


Couldn't have said it better. +1


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

*They actually have missing parts in their snowmaking system? How do you know this? *

How could a guy open a mountain like that? Completely insane. It's southern new england....three most important things....snowmaking gear, groomer, and lifts. It's not rocket science. You NEED that. It's like trying to run a indoor ice rink with a freezing system that doesn't work so the ice is melting and has holes in it. Isn't this guy busy building a restaurant? When his lifts/snowmaking gear doesn't work? Are you kidding me.

And to think the state gave this guy 1/2 a million. Would have been better off for the state to just buy the area and run it themselves. The area was sold for only 700k


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> *They actually have missing parts in their snowmaking system? How do you know this? *
> 
> How could a guy open a mountain like that? Completely insane. It's southern new england....three most important things....snowmaking gear, groomer, and lifts. It's not rocket science. You NEED that. It's like trying to run a indoor ice rink with a freezing system that doesn't work so the ice is melting and has holes in it.
> 
> And to think the state gave this guy 1/2 a million. Would have been better off for the state to just buy the area and run it themselves.



Simple: I KNOW PEOPLE!

People that have been inside their snow making shack.....people who WANT TO KNOW WHAT UP!   Like any good reporter I will NEVER reveal my sources, its up to the individual to either believe or not. But what I can say is that if they dont have snow making equipment set up on any other trails that speak VOLUMES of their capability to make snow and lends some credibility to my reports.....they were also the same sources that told me it was NOT the state of CT holding up their lifts (PR is better at blowing smoke than snow), rather it was because they WERE NOT ready on THEIR end...piss poor mountain management


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

planb420 said:


> NOT the state of CT holding up their lifts (PR is better at blowing smoke than snow), t



Yeah well that was obvious. Anyone could see through that lie. Hopefully the guy sells the place to someone who's actually a skier/snowboarder and cares about the place. Because if not, I think this place is going under.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Yeah well that was obvious. Anyone could see through that lie. Hopefully the guy sells the place to someone who's actually a skier/snowboarder and cares about the place. Because if not, I think this place is going under.



Come to Plattekill this weekend you see snow the best kind because mother earth provided it.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 3, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Come to Plattekill this weekend you see snow the best kind because mother earth provided it.



Yeah, but the lifts at Powder Ridge are is the same shape as the ones at Plattekill! :-D


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2014)

Too little, too late? 50% off lift tickets. http://powderridgepark.com/tickets/lift-tickets/


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Too little, too late? 50% off lift tickets. http://powderridgepark.com/tickets/lift-tickets/


They've never charged full price(except for season passes)
It's been 50% off since they opened, but NOW have changed the prices on their lift ticket page.
I think that means they've given up on trying to get the whole mountain open. 

What about people who bought season passes? There was supposed to be snow tubing also. That hasn't happened yet either and that's a big deal for people who expected to have snow tubing as part of their pass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Yeah, but the lifts at Powder Ridge are is the same shape as the ones at Plattekill! :-D



Lifts.work great here.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Powder Ridge is awesome.


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 4, 2014)

What parts are they missing to their snowmaking system?


----------



## planb420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ones needed to run many more guns than the one trails worth they have now....thats all you need to know.   When they are ready to tell everyone you'll know...if they do.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 4, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Ones needed to run many more guns than the one trails worth they have now....thats all you need to know.   When they are ready to tell everyone you'll know...if they do.


Apparently they have lighting issues as well. Numerous people have posted on fb about dark spots on the trails where there's no lighting and it's pitch black. Talk about dangerous.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2014)

Snowlover come to Platty today or anyone enjoy here before frozen crap comes to ruin fun snow conditions.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 6, 2014)

Skied yesterday for a little while... Conditions were slightly  better in spots and worse in others... They do have 5 to 6 fan guns so they  can make some snow but there's problems elsewhere on the mountain with  their system... If the weather doesn't cooperate and there's  no big storms then they're going to have a hard time attracting business.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

That's the best it has looked thanks to the 1/2 a foot of snow. After this thaw, there's probably nothing left now. I'm not sure their even going to be open tomorrow. It looks so crowded, but that's obviously because there's only one trail.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm wondering if he'll invest in snow guns over the summer or he's going to run the place into the ground and try to bleed it dry. Those snowguns costs 50k a piece.(from what I've heard)


----------



## skifree (Jan 6, 2014)

They do a great job with brownstone . Give them a chance


----------



## trackbiker (Jan 6, 2014)

skifree said:


> They do a great job with brownstone . Give them a chance



Agree. The place was closed for a number of years and there was a lot of work to get everything ready to open. The lodge was vandalized, the lifts needed work, and who knows what else. Have some patience and give them the benefit of the doubt. They run a successful operation in the summer but it is a different animal with different and much less technology. There is going to be a learning curve. I don't think they invested what they have to date with the idea of failing. These little feeder hills are where most of us were introduced to the sport and learned how to ski or board. They deserve our support as well as that of the big guys. That is where their future customers are coming from.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> TThey deserve our support as well as that of the big guys. That is where their future customers are coming from.


Totally agree, but he should have waited to open and certainly shouldn't have been selling season passes this year


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 7, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Totally agree, but he should have waited to open and certainly shouldn't have been selling season passes this year


I bought 2 passes and was optimistic because of what he did with Brownstone and what he had to say about PR back in September.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 7, 2014)

carbonXshell said:


> I bought 2 passes and was optimistic because of what he did with Brownstone and what he had to say about PR back in September.
> 
> View attachment 10186


Exactly.

It was just non stop failed promises. Way to build hype....and then have a huge letdown for people. A little water park(there's not even a wave pool....it's basically a pond with some activities like wakeboarding/snorkeling/flotation climbing things) and a ski area are completely different animals.  There won't need to be any guessing. It's simple. If the same thing happens next year and he's not on-par with southington as far as snow making goes than the mountain will go under.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 7, 2014)

Apparently their open today with one trail from the top again. I can't imagine what type of condition that trail is in considering the 60 degree thaw with pouring rain we had yesterday.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 7, 2014)

carbonXshell said:


> I bought 2 passes and was optimistic because of what he did with Brownstone and what he had to say about PR back in September.
> 
> View attachment 10186


Did you get your money back?


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 8, 2014)

No but it looks like they are giving refunds...


Owner Sean Hayes has dealt with delayed inspections, months without power and snow-making missteps.

Lifts were not ready for Powder Ridge’s opening day, so the resort offered discounts to skiers who opted to take to the slopes.

“We see it as our development year,” said Hayes.

He added that season pass holders and ticket buyers are welcome to refunds and additional perks if they feel short-changed.

“Anyone wanting a refund, we will continue to give a refund,” said Hayes. “Season pass holders who stick with us, we will give additional benefits.”


----------



## planb420 (Jan 8, 2014)

carbonXshell said:


> “Season pass holders who stick with us, we will give additional benefits.”



Another promise that im sure will go unfulfilled....nice and ambiguous this time however so that way its hard to fail as long as you do something. (I'm guessing it will be a T-shirt saying "I survived the Powder Ridge Re-opening")


----------



## OzSkiCT (Jan 8, 2014)

As of yesterday, their Facebook page is no longer showing the section for "Recent Posts by Others on Powder Ridge Park" (normally in the right-hand column under the section for inviting Friends to like the page).  Maybe all the negative social media postings are starting to wear them down, along with the fickle weather and inability to open more terrain.

I wish them the best, but it doesn't seem like much is going their way at present.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 9, 2014)

What makes you say that, you Sundown junkie?  Haha!  I think they will probably give a deal next year to people who stuck with them.  They have a lot of catching up to do after being closed for years.  I know the snow making system has a lot of problems along with the lifts.  Having just bought and opened the place I'm sure they are trying to source funds to get these things fixed.  It'll take some time, but I'm not about to count them out.  They're not some multi-million dollar corporation that can just throw money at their problems.  You guys are pretty harsh toward someone just getting started.  Sure they made some claims, but they had to get people to the hill so they can afford to fix things.  It's not like they are refusing refunds.  They're doing what they have to to make it.

I feel we need to support the little, local guy.  They're the ones we can count on when Stowe's prices go over $100/day.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> What makes you say that, you Sundown junkie?  Haha!  I think they will probably give a deal next year to people who stuck with them.  They have a lot of catching up to do after being closed for years.  I know the snow making system has a lot of problems along with the lifts.  Having just bought and opened the place I'm sure they are trying to source funds to get these things fixed.  It'll take some time, but I'm not about to count them out.  They're not some multi-million dollar corporation that can just throw money at their problems.  You guys are pretty harsh toward someone just getting started.  Sure they made some claims, but they had to get people to the hill so they can afford to fix things.  It's not like they are refusing refunds.  They're doing what they have to to make it.
> 
> I feel we need to support the little, local guy.  They're the ones we can count on when Stowe's prices go over $100/day.



This guy is a business man and knew what he was doing promising things he wasn't sure he could deliver, boo hoo its a small hill that cant throw money at their problems....well I have a solution for that then, WAIT TILL YOUR READY TO FRIGGIN OPEN AND TAKE MONEY FROM POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS. You only get one chance to make a first impression....Mine is they suck at what they do and are in it for simply another source of income rather than just to revive a place for CT.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 9, 2014)

planb420 said:


> This guy is a business man and knew what he was doing promising things he wasn't sure he could deliver, boo hoo its a small hill that cant throw money at their problems....well I have a solution for that then, WAIT TILL YOUR READY TO FRIGGIN OPEN AND TAKE MONEY FROM POTENTIAL CUSTOMERS. You only get one chance to make a first impression....Mine is they suck at what they do and are in it for simply another source of income rather than just to revive a place for CT.


+1 
I mean the guy is clearly a millionaire and knew damn well all along he didn't have the equipment to be ready, but decided to charge people for season passes anyway. People are acting like this is a public non-profit charity ski hill for the community. It's a business and this guy is in for the profit.


----------



## Big Game (Jan 9, 2014)

With the horrible reputation Powder Ridge completely earned under Levitt, and the enthusiasm for a resurgence, the subsidies given away, more care should have been put into a reopening. That's my opinion. 

But the opinion I'd really like to hear is from Mr. Sundown....why did he pull out of deal? Yeah it wasn't as sweet as the deal Hayes got...but I'd love to hear his opinion on the viability of Powder Ridge as a for-profit venture.

I'm worried about the mountainbikers who have been busting ass making downhill trails. I hope the Ridge can get its act together.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I wonder if powder ridge can survive this thaw/torrential downpours without closing. Anyone happen to know what their base was before this thaw?



Powder Ridge is awesome. Someone said if you live in CT. you have to ski there. I seem to have much better options living in Brooklyn.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Powder Ridge is awesome. Someone said if you live in CT. you have to ski there. I seem to have much better options living in Brooklyn.



Post of the weekend lol


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

powder ridge is closed today


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> powder ridge is closed today



And EVERY other ski area in ct is open. It's like history repeating itself. They had the same type of issues last time they closed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> And EVERY other ski area in ct is open. It's like history repeating itself. They had the same type of issues last time they closed.



Dude give up on this hill. Can be at Mountain Snow in what 3.5 hours they have great snow making along with Hunter, and so many why do post here we all love skiing or snowboarding in the east and we wouldn't be regular posters here if we didn't. Everyone here knows what east coast weather does. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Dude give up on this hill. Can be at Mountain Snow in what 3.5 hours they have great snow making along with Hunter, and so many why do post here we all love skiing or snowboarding in the east and we wouldn't be regular posters here if we didn't. Everyone here knows what east coast weather does. Sorry for my rant.



Why do you call it mountain snow? Actually I can make mt. snow(I assume that's what you mean) in around 2.5 hours.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> That's completely insane to buy a season pass at killington while living in BK, unless you're very wealthy and have a condo/afford a hotel up there for extended periods. Most people can't. Consider yourself blessed if you can and stop hating on us from ct.



This is my tenth year with a Killington pass, I ski about  60 days a year, and live around the same distance from K as it is from central CT.  I have friends that come to K from all over NY, NJ, CT, MA, RI and NH.....a few own condos or houses but I would not consider them wealthy.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> This is my tenth year with a Killington pass, I ski about  60 days a year, and live around the same distance from K as it is from central CT.  I have friends that come to K from all over NY, NJ, CT, MA, RI and NH.....a few own condos or houses but I would not consider them wealthy.



You're missing out on all the GNAR in CT. All the rich ski there, get with it. Just look at the ticket prices at Sundown.

Seriously I've been a pass holder at K for about the same period of time. Skied there many times before becoming a pass holder. Still ski around a lot of other areas throughout New England & Quebec. I ain't rich.

Been skiing New England for over 50 years. The guy you quoted has a hard time driving to Powder Ridge when it snows. Pay no attention to him. He knows not what he speaks of.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You're missing out on all the GNAR in CT. All the rich ski there, get with it. Just look at the ticket prices at Sundown.
> 
> Seriously I've been a pass holder at K for about the same period of time. Skied there many times before becoming a pass holder. Still ski around a lot of other areas throughout New England & Quebec. I ain't rich.
> 
> Been skiing New England for over 50 years. The guy you quoted has a hard time driving to Powder Ridge when it snows. Pay no attention to him. He knows not what he speaks of.



+1


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You're missing out on all the GNAR in CT.



Bwaa haa haa! :smash:


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 16, 2014)

From their FB page,

Dear 2013-2014 Season Pass Holders,

Back in September it looked like we would get much more of the park open than even we originally planned. As we came into the season the delays in dredging permitting process, building permitting and missteps on our part slowed us down. Therefore we did not get the first floor of the lodge opened as we planned.

But what turned out more discouraging because of current weather conditions is that we were not able to make significant snow the first two weeks of December during the cold snap. Therefore our base coverage has not been adequate to withstand the warm and wet weather we have experienced this year. For all those things I personally apologize to all you that have been waiting for Powder Ridge to return to its formal glory. Please be assured we will not stop fighting until Powder Ridge takes its place back on top as the best in Connecticut.

For Season Pass customers that have not used their pass as of yet, we will continue to offer a 100% refund through the end of this week, 1/19/14. As a deep and sincere thank you to those customers that decide to remain with us, you will be recognized as Powder Ridge Charter Members and will receive the following additional benefits every consecutive year that you remain a season pass holder.

•An additional 15% off the Season Pass price. (That is up to 65% off)
•4 Adult 8 hour Full Access Powder Ridge Park Passes.
•2 Additional Brownstone Exploration & Discovery Park2014 Adventure passes. 
•$20.00 off coupon to The Ridge’s Sports store, valid on purchases of $75 or more.

These benefits will be in addition to any other bundled offers we offer to all season pass holders. Valid 2013 -2014 Season pass holders will be mailed additional coupons and park passes this season.
This offer is not intended as an enticement for you to remain as a holder, it is a “Thank You” to those that can see the vision in the work we have completed and want to make Powder Ridge their mountain sports park home for years to come.

Sincerely, 
Sean Hayes
CEO Powder Ridge Mountain Park & Resort


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 16, 2014)

I feel for them.  They are new to the business and with weather like we've had the learning curve is steep.  I don't think people can ask for much more out of them.  You can get your money back, or give them your support and reap some rewards from it.  Pretty fair if you ask me.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2014)

Not looking so hot there today!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2014)

As I read it, you can only get a refund if you haven't used your pass yet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2014)

Closed for the season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Not looking so hot there today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10439



That's a wee bit of a hill, isn't it? Suprised it doesn't see more natural snowfall..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2014)

incoming storm going to save the season?

Snowy, you hitting up PR tonight or tomrrow?


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 21, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> incoming storm going to save the season?
> 
> Snowy, you hitting up PR tonight or tomrrow?



He's going to have a tough time getting there with all the snow on the ground.........


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I live only a couple of miles from PR, but didn't live in the area prior to it closing. Is this place going to be worth skiing Wednesday night after work? Do they have the pitch anywhere on the mountain to push through 24"+?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 26, 2015)

bheemsoth said:


> I live only a couple of miles from PR, but didn't live in the area prior to it closing. Is this place going to be worth skiing Wednesday night after work? Do they have the pitch anywhere on the mountain to push through 24"+?




Not enough pitch to cut through 2" of snow.


----------

